# Muskegon river in the Evart area



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I will be heading to Evart next month for a long weekend of fishing. My friend owns property on Miramichi lake and we plan on fishing there most of the time. However the cabin we are staying at is right on the Muskegon river ( think that is the one that goes through Evart). Anyway my question is are there any trout in this section of the river? Is it wadable in this area? If there isn't any trout what other species might I find? Thanks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know how many trout you'll find in that stretch, but be sure to bring your smallie stuff!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Smallies, walleye, pike will be most abundant. Try right at dusk with rapalas.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Smallmouth for sure.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Appreciate the responses everyone! Nice to know I could get into some pike and walleyes there. Are there any rivers in the Evart area that we are allowed to discuss that may hold some trout? I'm not familiar with the area and wasn't able to identify any other rivers on Google maps.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Baldwin is what, 45 minutes down the road? There are 2 trout streams there...


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Go west to Baldwin for trout. Make sure you look at the fishing guide. There are some gear restrictions in certain spots. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few clicks on the DNR's website will get you maps of more trout streams than you could fish in a lifetime.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/33_416026_7.pdf


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

carsonr2 said:


> A few clicks on the DNR's website will get you maps of more trout streams than you could fish in a lifetime.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/33_416026_7.pdf


Wow guess I really overlooked the most obvious resource. Thanks for the link!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## noley20 (Dec 3, 2011)

I live right outside of Evart and fish the stretch of the muskegon alot! Alot of smallies! A alright number of pike! Lots of suckers! Browns are there but tough to catch! P.S. Miramichi has been good fishing lately!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Efart is a blessing when driving up north. I always stop to crap, buy more cigs and eat fast food there.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

noley20 said:


> I live right outside of Evart and fish the stretch of the muskegon alot! Alot of smallies! A alright number of pike! Lots of suckers! Browns are there but tough to catch! P.S. Miramichi has been good fishing lately!


Thanks noley! Do you usually fish east or west of town? According to the DNR guide west of town it is a designated trout stream.

About Miramichi...what do you fish for there? My buddy says its mostly a bass lake with some pike. Just trying to figure out what gear to bring and what to target. I love bass fishing but I can catch them all day long at my spots by my house. Just looking to change it up a bit.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## noley20 (Dec 3, 2011)

I fish the east never fished alot above US 10 its just not as accesable to me there are spots but there out of town! But i feel from reports that there are more trout below US 10 anyways! Miramichi has that rule that u can keep 5 pike any size so i feel like its not as good of a pike lake as it use to be but there is a good number of pike. Its a good bass lake! But my reasoning of liking that lake is for crappie! It is a very good crappie lake!


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you for the info, much appreciated. I noticed Miramichi didn't have a size limit on the pike. My trip isn't until June 20th but hopefully I'll have some fish porn to post when I get back!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

tannhd said:


> Efart is a blessing when driving up north. I always stop to crap, buy more cigs and eat fast food there.


TMI dude! :lol:


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to bump this oldie. Any good Salmon fishing of the banks of Muskegon in Evart?


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

evilcoon said:


> I'm going to bump this oldie. Any good Salmon fishing of the banks of Muskegon in Evart?


Nope. Most have a hard time jumping the dams.


----------

